# Hazel Problème après l'installation.



## Nomi (2 Mars 2012)

Hello,

J'ai installé hazel, (et je voudrais l'acheter) mais heureusement je prends la version trial juste avant. 

Lorsque je le télécharge juste après l'installation, il ne démarre pas, rien.  Je ne peux afficher les préférences de Hazel dans les préférences systèmes. 

brefs il ne se lance pas, il ne fonctionne pas. Quelqu'un à déja eu le soucis. 







Merci iiii 

Ben Hazel sert à personnaliser des fonctions normalement dévolues au Finder, donc, on n'en parle pas dans "Applications, il y a un forum exprès pour ça ! On déménage.


----------



## Nomi (3 Mars 2012)

Le problème est réglé. 

Plusieurs désinstallation et réinstallations ont résolu le problème.


----------

